# New Update Makes my .tivo Files ALL copy protected!



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

A week or so ago my wife was watching the TUBE and the screen went black or some such thing and said it was upgrading the firmware. 

I looked and it has version 9.4-01-2-652.

Oddly enough, the channel lineup was all goofy and the shows didn't match up with what was showing on the guide. After playing with the setup and re-setting up the channel line-up that was solved.

Seems my Cable provider changed the channel lineup at the SAME time that the Tivo upgraded...

So, I am not sure if this 'firmware' update my wife speaks of was Tivo or the Cable Co's update.

The PROBLEM now is that when I transfer files to my PC with TivotoGo I can NO LONGER record DVD's or make .MPEGS or anything else. It seems ALL files are copy protected now!! WHY?!!

Is this a TIVO thing or has my lovely cable provider done something??? Do I have any recourse? I just paid $100 for Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 for the sole purpose of making MPEGS and DVD's FROM my Tivo files. TV shows, etc that should NOT be copy protected. 

ANY ideas would be greatly appreciated. My cable company has no competition and they think they can get away with anything they like. If they are the reason for this I will not be happy with them.

If this is a glitch in the new TIVO software I can deal with that assuming there will be a patch or update for it.


----------



## TexasGrillChef (Sep 15, 2006)

If your able to transfer them off your TiVo and TO your computer, then they *AREN'T* copy protected.

What makes you think they are copy protected?

TGC


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

If a program is copy protected, you will not be able to download it to your computer. The TiVo software has nothing to do with setting copy protection flags and 9.4 did nothing to change that. Your cable provider is soley responsible for any copy protection.

If you can transfer content to your computer, then it isn't copy protected. Once you get a recording on your computer, you can essentially do what you want with it, so long as that doesn't involve [re]distribution to others. I strongly recommend VideoRedo TVSuite -- it's by far the best program I have used to remove commercials and create 16:9 DVDs of TiVo recordings.

In VideoRedo, open the .TiVo file and select "Start Ad-Detective Scan" to mark all commercials, "Cut selection" to remove them. Click "Save As.." to save the file as a MPG without commercials, or "Create DVD" to create a DVD with the commercial free program. Screenshot below:









The red areas are commercials marked for removal.

Once the commercials are marked for removal, click "Create DVD" in VideoRedo, insert a DVD-R or DVD+R into your drive, and then click Ok.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

TexasGrillChef said:


> If your able to transfer them off your TiVo and TO your computer, then they *AREN'T* copy protected.
> 
> What makes you think they are copy protected?
> 
> TGC


Thanks for the reply TGC.

Good point.. I can transfer them but now when I open Easy Media Creator 10 (Which I paid 100+ for and got for the the sole purpose of making DVD's from my Tivo recordings) the software doesn't 'see' the newer recordings that I transfer over from the Tivo to my PC via wireless network.

I can see the files in my TIVO RECORDINGS folder when I browse to it with the PC but Easy Media Creator doesn't see them. It DOES see the the recordings I made and transferred before the update/channel lineup change however....

So, I am a bit lost here as to what to do to use this software as I intended it be used for when I got it. It has worked great up until this point.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip and the software looks very nice but I already shelled out $100 for Roxio Easy Media Creator Suite 10. It worked great for .TIVO files. Converting them, making DVD's etc.. up until the update/channel lineup change a week ago...

I don't know what to do.. It was fine before. The only files the software doesn't 'see' are the recent ones I recorded. It still 'sees' the older ones I have not deleted from my HDD yet. So, if it's not Copy Protected, what the heck is it? I am lost.. Any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

Zaction said:


> I don't know what to do.. It was fine before. The only files the software doesn't 'see' are the recent ones I recorded. It still 'sees' the older ones I have not deleted from my HDD yet. So, if it's not Copy Protected, what the heck is it? I am lost.. Any ideas would be helpful.


Can you clarify?

Are you saying that the Roxio software doesn't see the new recordings on your hard drive, which you've already transferred to your computer with TiVo Desktop?

Or are you saying that TiVo Desktop does not allow you to transfer new recordings to your computer? That would be copy protection at work.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

bkdtv said:


> Can you clarify?
> 
> Are you saying that the Roxio software doesn't see the new recordings on your hard drive, which you've already transferred to your computer with TiVo Desktop?
> 
> Or are you saying that TiVo Desktop does not allow you to transfer new recordings to your computer? That would be copy protection at work.


Hello Again,

Sorry... yes.. The software doesn't see the file(s) AFTER I transfer them to my PC Hard drive with the Tivo2Go software. I see it in Windows browser but when I "Add Movie" in Roxio, it only see the files that I transferred at an earlier time. The new ones don't show up...Or, in the case of trying to open the file from Roxio by right clicking and selecting Roxio, it gives me that message (can't recall exactly how it goes) but something like "The file cannot be edited...."

So, there is no copy protection issue IF the Tivo software allows me to X-fer the files? Geez... it lets me do that.. but it's useless now because I can't do anything with them. So, I wonder if the file format (.tivo) has changed such that Roxio no longer sees it as a file it can open? Even tho it still sees the older ones I X-ferred over... ??

I am at a total loss...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> So, there is no copy protection issue IF the Tivo software allows me to X-fer the files? Geez... it lets me do that..


Exactly.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

In the Roxio software when you open the dialog to pick a file to edit, is there an option to change the type of file it looks for?

I sometimes use Nero and I have to 'tell it' to look at *all files* for it to see the .tivo files.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Zaction said:


> Hello Again,
> 
> Sorry... yes.. The software doesn't see the file(s) AFTER I transfer them to my PC Hard drive with the Tivo2Go software. I see it in Windows browser but when I "Add Movie" in Roxio, it only see the files that I transferred at an earlier time. The new ones don't show up...Or, in the case of trying to open the file from Roxio by right clicking and selecting Roxio, it gives me that message (can't recall exactly how it goes) but something like "The file cannot be edited...."
> 
> ...


Zaction,

Can you confirm that all of the files are .tivo format and that the earlier ones that you are able to see haven't been converted to .mpg or some other format? Are you able to view any of the new .tivo files in Windows Media Player?

Scott


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

steve614 said:


> In the Roxio software when you open the dialog to pick a file to edit, is there an option to change the type of file it looks for?
> 
> I sometimes use Nero and I have to 'tell it' to look at *all files* for it to see the .tivo files.


Hi Steve,

Sadly, it does allow me to do that depending on the component of the Roxio Suite but even if it does 'see' the file in question it gives me the following message:

"The file you are trying to use cannot be edited, and has not been added"

So, originally I thought this was the "Hey dude! It's copyrighted so forget it!".. message.. ha!.. But since I can transfer the files to my PC via network and TivotoGo this means it is NOT a copyright issue?! Theoretically anyway.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Zaction,
> 
> Can you confirm that all of the files are .tivo format and that the earlier ones that you are able to see haven't been converted to .mpg or some other format? Are you able to view any of the new .tivo files in Windows Media Player?
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

Just checked that and they are all in .tivo format. None of them will open in Windows Media Player. I have never tried to use it before on .Tivo files.... or I guess you mean use WMP to verify that they are not MPEG or some other thing? Either way.. I can't get the newer or older ones to open in WMP and the extension says .tivo. So.. gee.. what in the heck is going on?

I am going to try to download/transfer another file to my PC to see if for some off reason the others just didn't complete transfer or got corrupter in transfer. My fingers are crossed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Zaction said:


> Hi Scott,
> 
> Just checked that and they are all in .tivo format. None of them will open in Windows Media Player. I have never tried to use it before on .Tivo files.... or I guess you mean use WMP to verify that they are not MPEG or some other thing? Either way.. I can't get the newer or older ones to open in WMP and the extension says .tivo. So.. gee.. what in the heck is going on?
> 
> I am going to try to download/transfer another file to my PC to see if for some off reason the others just didn't complete transfer or got corrupter in transfer. My fingers are crossed.


You might want to check out this thread - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=377121

Sounds like the Tivo DirectShow filter is not registered if you can't play them in Windows Media Player wihch may also be related to why Roxio is having issues with them.

Scott


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> You might want to check out this thread - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=377121
> 
> Sounds like the Tivo DirectShow filter is not registered if you can't play them in Windows Media Player wihch may also be related to why Roxio is having issues with them.
> 
> Scott


Hi Scott,

Thanks for your help.

That sounds like a possibility. It could have 'in theory' unregistered itself it guess.

After looking at the thread I can't tell 'how' to register the filter or verify that it is registered?

I see the .dll file on my HDD but have not idea if it is doing it's job or not.

Typically, I don't use WMP to open these files so I don't know if it ever worked before. Recently, when I tried to open .tivo files with it, it said it was requiring the codecs and that is was successful but then doesn't play the video or the sound. My main issue and concern is that Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 can open and edit the files. But you may be right.. perhaps it requires that Directshow thingy to work. Although, the reason I bought Roxio was because it advertised (on the Tivo site in fact) that is was capable of working with .tivo files. It was fine for a while then all of a sudden, nothing. And I am still not sure if the update had anything to do with it (ie, are the .tivo files tagged or not tagged the way they used to be when it worked) or is there a problem with Tivo2Go software or something else. Pulling out my hair. The only reason I bought the wireless adapter and Roxio was so I could archive some travel shows)


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

The .tivo files you pull off your TiVo are encrypted. TiVo may have modified the encryption itself to break any of the non-approved decrypt programs (like TiVoDecode). If you're not running the latest TiVo Desktop (v2.6 I believe), you may want to try updating to see if it has the newer method to read the files. Other approved programs may also need to be updated to work.

I just checked my TiVo's software version and it's currently at 9.4-01-2-648, so the -652 on yours may be enough to show that something has been changed.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Krellion said:


> I just checked my TiVo's software version and it's currently at 9.4-01-2-648, so the -652 on yours may be enough to show that something has been changed.


last 3 digits correspond to the first 3 digits of your tsn. you're using an S3, he's got a TivoHD.


----------



## Krellion (May 17, 2002)

So much for my idea.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Zaction,

I don't believe your TiVo updated as 9.4-01-2 has been the latest version since the Spring Update, those typically reboot at 2:00am and I don't think that it usually says anything about a firmware update. You would get a message after the reboot referring to the update though. It sounds more like perhaps your cable company upgraded the firmware on the cablecards especially since your channel lineup changed at the same time.

Regarding registering the TiVo DirectShow dll, the following is the line that was given in that thread for doing so.

regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll"

The other option would be to uninstall and reinstall TiVo Desktop which should achieve the same thing.

Scott


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

HerronScott said:


> Zaction,
> 
> I don't believe your TiVo updated as 9.4-01-2 has been the latest version since the Spring Update, those typically reboot at 2:00am and I don't think that it usually says anything about a firmware update. You would get a message after the reboot referring to the update though. It sounds more like perhaps your cable company upgraded the firmware on the cablecards especially since your channel lineup changed at the same time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Scott,

I had an idea that the Cable Co had somethig do do with it and NOT Tivo. I didn't know they could modify the cable card. That makes sense... since the problem started after the channel lineup changed. My wife was in the room when it happened so I have no idea what the process looked like..

OK.. I saw that. I guess I entered the command wrong. I need to try it again. Also, saw that maybe re-installing TTG might the way to go..

I'll try those things and get back on here with a report! Thanks again. I will need to transfer a file over and try to burn to DVD or convert to MPEG or something to test if it worked..

Zaction


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

Zaction said:


> Thanks Scott,
> 
> I had an idea that the Cable Co had somethig do do with it and NOT Tivo. I didn't know they could modify the cable card. That makes sense... since the problem started after the channel lineup changed. My wife was in the room when it happened so I have no idea what the process looked like..
> 
> ...


Hi Again,

Sadly, no luck. I tried to run the command and no luck. I uninstalled and re-installed Tivo Desktop software and no luck.

I saw on the Roxio site some interesting tidbits. Apparently, you 'can' potentially transfer copyright protected files to your PC from the TiVo.I can't recall the abbreviation for the protection they mentioned...

The thing that bothers me is that it seems the cable company may be at fault because I 'think' the cablecard firmware update started this whole mess. In another thread I read some complaints about cable Co's changing cablecard protocols which are rendering some channels useless on a TiVo. Not sure if this is an issue for me or not but I am at my wits end. Everything was peachy not long ago and now I have much less use for the TiVo than I once had.

Zaction


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

I don't have any problem like this, since FiOS programs are all non-copy protected AFAIK, but I did want to mention that there are different copy protection flags. I am not an expert in this area, so if I misstate something, I apologize.

As I understand it, there there three different copy protection options for any program. In effect, the program can be set to allow all copies, allow copy one time only, and never allow copies. It is possible that your cable provider used to be unprotected, but changed the settings on the programs to be 'copy once' at some point. Just a thought.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> I don't have any problem like this, since FiOS programs are all non-copy protected AFAIK, but I did want to mention that there are different copy protection flags. I am not an expert in this area, so if I misstate something, I apologize.
> 
> As I understand it, there there three different copy protection options for any program. In effect, the program can be set to allow all copies, allow copy one time only, and never allow copies. It is possible that your cable provider used to be unprotected, but changed the settings on the programs to be 'copy once' at some point. Just a thought.


The flags you mention will control whether or not the show is recordable and, if so, whether it can be transferred from the TiVo to the PC.

It has already been established that this is not an issue with copy protection, since the recording can be transferred to the PC -- Posting #7, actually. There is nothing implemented that would enable transfer to the PC but lock the file down there, except for the encryption that secures all .tivo files transferred to a PC.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> The flags you mention will control whether or not the show is recordable and, if so, whether it can be transferred from the TiVo to the PC.
> 
> It has already been established that this is not an issue with copy protection, since the recording can be transferred to the PC -- Posting #7, actually. There is nothing implemented that would enable transfer to the PC but lock the file down there, except for the encryption that secures all .tivo files transferred to a PC.


Hi Sinanju,

"There is nothing implemented that would enable transfer to the PC but lock the file down there, except for the encryption that secures all .tivo files transferred to a PC."

Hmmmmm.... what do you mean "except for the encryption that secures all .TiVo files"? Would this stop my Roxio software from being able to edit, burn to DVD, etc???

Just today I tried something new. I transferred an old file I had recorded a few months ago from my TiVo to my PC (no problems as with the others with the TiVo--->PC transfer) BUT it WOULD allow me to edit,burn to DVD...as in the good old days whgen I cold do that to any file transfered from TiVo to PC.

It 'seems' to me something with the cable company firmware update is the problem somehow because that is the only thing that changed (that I know of) between the time when I had no problems and now.

What in the world could it be? If the cable company did screw this thing up what recourse do I have, if any?


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

sinanju said:


> The flags you mention will control whether or not the show is recordable and, if so, whether it can be transferred from the TiVo to the PC.
> 
> It has already been established that this is not an issue with copy protection, since the recording can be transferred to the PC -- Posting #7, actually. There is nothing implemented that would enable transfer to the PC but lock the file down there, except for the encryption that secures all .tivo files transferred to a PC.


As usual, I don't think you know what you are talking about. But we'll just leave it at that.

I suggest Zaction look into how a 'copy once' flag would allow the file to be copied exactly one time, just like the name says, and not again. Seems to me that has a good chance of being the problem. I stress again that I am not an expert in this area, but I think it should be looked at instead of so casually dismissed by someone who does not know the answer.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet but the easy solution is to decode .TiVo files to regular .mpg files so that any DVD burning software can see them. You can use tivodecode software to do that among other solutions.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Hmmmmm.... what do you mean "except for the encryption that secures all .TiVo files"? Would this stop my Roxio software from being able to edit, burn to DVD, etc???


The encrypted recording is decrypted with the DirectShow filter mentioned previously in this thread. It would not prevent any software using the filter from decoding it. Nothing the cable provider can do affects the encryption -- only the ability to transfer or not.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

V7Goose said:


> As usual, I don't think you know what you are talking about. But we'll just leave it at that.
> 
> I suggest Zaction look into how a 'copy once' flag would allow the file to be copied exactly one time, just like the name says, and not again. Seems to me that has a good chance of being the problem.


It does not, since Copy Once, in the sense you imply, is not implemented as part of TiVo To Go.

As usual, you think I'm wrong, but I'm not.



V7Goose said:


> I stress again that I am not an expert in this area, but I think it should be looked at instead of so casually dismissed by someone who does not know the answer.


You are not being dismissed casually and I do know the answer. Everybody's wrong, sometimes, and I certainly have my turn, but I'm not wrong here, nor was I wrong in the FiOS thread. I'm not expert in this area, either, but I've looked into enough to get Comcast to turn off copy protection in my neighborhood, as documented in other threads.

But, just as in the other thread, you don't have to believe me. TiVo's own documentation is here:

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...features/Questions_About_Copy_Protection.html

0x01 (Copy No More) and 0x02 (Copy Once) are treated the same -- they can't be transfered to a PC.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

moyekj said:


> I can't believe it hasn't been mentioned yet but the easy solution is to decode .TiVo files to regular .mpg files so that any DVD burning software can see them. You can use tivodecode software to do that among other solutions.


Hey Moyekj,

I appreciate the idea but the point of the Roxio software I got was that it converts the files to any format I want. I bought it because it specifically recognizes .tivo. files and allows me to convert them to whatever format I wish as well as burn to DVD, make DVD's with title screen, etc etc. It worked fine before the cable co 'upgraded' the cablecard firmware. There is a chance that something else may be the cause however but it just seems the timing is such that it had something to do with the problem because I have numerous recordings on my Tivo. I transferred several, the older ones (before the cablecard upgrade) I am able to do whatever I wish with while the newer recordings I cannot, but I CAN transfer them to PC. Roxio just won't touch them.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> It does not, since Copy Once is not implemented as part of TiVo To Go.
> 
> As usual, you think I'm wrong, but I'm not.
> 
> ...


I realy appreciate you guys helping me even though you don't see eye to eye. Ha!..

Anyway..I went to the documentation you gave me and I found that my TIVO channel (that I record a lot) has a CCI Byte of 0x00.. SO, that means I should be able to copy all the live long day right?

So, if this IS the case then the Cablecard has nothing to do with my problem and it must be my PC, a driver, the DirectShowFilter, Roxio, or some other thing??? I fear... But why does it let me copy and record older programs but not newer ones? Geez.. this is frustrating.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> So, if this IS the case then the Cablecard has nothing to do with my problem and it must be my PC, a driver, the DirectShowFilter, Roxio, or some other thing??? I fear... But why does it let me copy and record older programs but not newer ones? Geez.. this is frustrating.


Correct. This problem is entirely a PC problem.

Can you get DirectShow Dump to work? If not, then I'd go back to the advice you got earlier about making sure the DirectShow filter is registered properly.

http://www.prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Zaction said:


> Hey Moyekj,
> 
> I appreciate the idea but the point of the Roxio software I got was that it converts the files to any format I want. I bought it because it specifically recognizes .tivo. files and allows me to convert them to whatever format I wish as well as burn to DVD, make DVD's with title screen, etc etc. It worked fine before the cable co 'upgraded' the cablecard firmware. There is a chance that something else may be the cause however but it just seems the timing is such that it had something to do with the problem because I have numerous recordings on my Tivo. I transferred several, the older ones (before the cablecard upgrade) I am able to do whatever I wish with while the newer recordings I cannot, but I CAN transfer them to PC. Roxio just won't touch them.


 Understood, but to debug the issue you should convert .TiVo to .mpg and then try it with Roxio to see if it works. If it then works then you confirm the issue is DirectShow filter, otherwise something else is going on.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Correct. This problem is entirely a PC problem.
> 
> Can you get DirectShow Dump to work? If not, then I'd go back to the advice you got earlier about making sure the DirectShow filter is registered properly.
> 
> http://www.prish.com/etivo/tbr.htm


Hello!!

Thanks Again.

I am sorry to sound like a total NEWB but I am not familiar with DirectShow Dump or why I need to use it?? Can you explain please?

As for registering Direct Show.. I entered the command mentioned to get it running and I have the same problem. Why am I able to get my old shows to work versus the newer ones if this is a problem? I just transferred yesterday an old show and got it to open and convert to DivX with Roxio EMC10 (like the good old days a month ago) but not any of my newer files.. So.. What the heck?!! Wouldn't the DirectShow problem be seen on this file too? I just transferred it and it worked.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

moyekj said:


> Understood, but to debug the issue you should convert .TiVo to .mpg and then try it with Roxio to see if it works. If it then works then you confirm the issue is DirectShow filter, otherwise something else is going on.


So I need to try to convert old vs. new .TIVO files to MPEG then see if Roxio 'likes' them. Man I feel dumb.. I have no idea why I need to do that. LOL..

The DirectShow problem would apply still even though I was able to transfer (via Tivo Desktop) a file yesterday which I recorded a month ago and Roxio 'liked' that file and I was able to convert it to DivX. Why would DirectShowFilter work for that file but not the newer ones I have recorded? It all seems so counter-intuitive.. And my Cablecard doesn't 'appear' to be the issue because I looked and it shows the 0x00 "Do whatever you wish with this file" tag.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

The TiVo2Go is a joke. There is absolutely nothing of value, to me, to be transferred because of the copy protection.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Thanks Again.
> 
> ...


DirectShow Dump, which can be found at the link I supplied in that posting, will open the filter, shove the .tivo file in one end, then pull the enclosed MPEG out the other. Pretty much all it does is run the filter. If it works, the filter is working and the problem is elsewhere. If it doesn't work, the problem is with the filter.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> DirectShow Dump, which can be found at the link I supplied in that posting, will open the filter, shove the .tivo file in one end, then pull the enclosed MPEG out the other. Pretty much all it does is run the filter. If it works, the filter is working and the problem is elsewhere. If it doesn't work, the problem is with the filter.


Ok! Thanks.. let me give that a try. I'll be back with an update.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Just for clarification... are you saying:

- Recordings you transferred some time ago and have been on your PC for a while can be read fine, but recordings transferred now can't be read. Or...
- Old recordings currently on your TiVo can be transferred today and can be read on the PC but new recordings on your TiVo can be transferred today and they can't be read.

If it is the first option, that happens when the media access key on the TiVo had changed because the TiVo has been moved onto a new account. Does the media access key on the TiVo match that in the TiVo Desktop?


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Just for clarification... are you saying:
> 
> - Recordings you transferred some time ago and have been on your PC for a while can be read fine, but recordings transferred now can't be read. Or...
> - Old recordings currently on your TiVo can be transferred today and can be read on the PC but new recordings on your TiVo can be transferred today and they can't be read.
> ...


Hey, Let me answer your quesiton then I will tell you what happened with the DSD.

Option 2 above is the case. "Old recordings currently on my TiVo can be transferred today and can be read on the PC but new recordings on your TiVo can be transferred today and they can't be read"

Now for the DSD. I tried to install it realized I had it already.. odd.. Anyway.. I had to uninstall and re-install it.

When I try to decode files they hum along then I get an error message:

"AsynchRead failed"

This happens with the older files AND the newer files..

I even tried to type in the command regsvr32 etc etc and it seemed to take that command ok but DSD still did the same thing.. 

Argh!


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Hey, Let me answer your quesiton then I will tell you what happened with the DSD.
> 
> Option 2 above is the case. "Old recordings currently on my TiVo can be transferred today and can be read on the PC but new recordings on your TiVo can be transferred today and they can't be read"
> 
> ...


Hum along how long? And, did you check the Media Access Key on the TiVo and in the TiVo desktop?


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Hum along how long? And, did you check the Media Access Key on the TiVo and in the TiVo desktop?


It goes until about 85% or so.......

Hmmmm... How do I check the media access key on the Tivo Desktop? I can't find it. Should I re-enter it??


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> It goes until about 85% or so.......
> 
> Hmmmm... How do I check the media access key on the Tivo Desktop? I can't find it. Should I re-enter it??


File>Set Media Access Key

If it worked until about 85%, the it isn't the MAK. I would guess that there are errors in the recording. In the old days, the muxing process would choke on them and you wouldn't even be able to transfer them -- the transfer would fail. Now, it appears the filter is choking.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> File>Set Media Access Key
> 
> If it worked until about 85%, the it isn't the MAK. I would guess that there are errors in the recording. In the old days, the muxing process would choke on them and you wouldn't even be able to transfer them -- the transfer would fail. Now, it appears the filter is choking.


Thanks!

Any ideas how to unchoke it? I'll look at the access key...


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> File>Set Media Access Key
> 
> If it worked until about 85%, the it isn't the MAK. I would guess that there are errors in the recording. In the old days, the muxing process would choke on them and you wouldn't even be able to transfer them -- the transfer would fail. Now, it appears the filter is choking.


It says my access key has been set. I typed it back in and still the same..


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Any ideas how to unchoke it? I'll look at the access key...


If my guess is correct, then others had you on the right track with VideoRedo or something similar.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Zaction said:


> Any ideas how to unchoke it?


You can try VideoReDo free for 15 days (be sure to request a trial key).
The software has a "Quickstream Fix" utility that might work.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> If my guess is correct, then others had you on the right track with VideoRedo or something similar.


Would that make Roxio worthwhile again or make it useless? In other words, is it a Band-Aid?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, if you bought VideoReDo TV Suite, that would make the Roxio software useless, as they both do want you want to accomplish, which is make mpegs and DVDs from your Tivo files.

You just happened to pick the inferior product (IMO) first.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

steve614 said:


> Unfortunately, if you bought VideoReDo TV Suite, that would make the Roxio software useless, as they both do want you want to accomplish, which is make mpegs and DVDs from your Tivo files.
> 
> You just happened to pick the inferior product (IMO) first.


Well, that sux. LOL.

I have never heard of such a program.

The point is, I WAS HAPPY with Roxio for archiving TIVO to DVDs. I use much higher end software for editing (Premier Pro CS3) so I don't even really want bells and whistles. I just wanted software that would, w/o doubt work with Tivo. and since Tivo advertised on their site that Roxio EMC 10 did just that I thought it was the safe way to go. It was, until now.

I am still not convinced I have a PC problem.

Like I said, the problem started the day my cable co changed firmware on the cablecard and I AM able to open and edit OLDER files from my tivo even IF I transfer them now. So, how does that explain Roxio being the problem?


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> If my guess is correct, then others had you on the right track with VideoRedo or something similar.


Any other ideas? Buying another software package is not a great option. Who knows it it will work anyway? If the problem goes back to my Cable Co then it won't help so much and throwing money at the problem is something I'll leave for the US Government to do. Ha


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Any other ideas? Buying another software package is not a great option. Who knows it it will work anyway? If the problem goes back to my Cable Co then it won't help so much and throwing money at the problem is something I'll leave for the US Government to do. Ha


If you don't want to buy new software, have you called tech support for the software you already own?


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> If a program is copy protected, you will not be able to download it to your computer. The TiVo software has nothing to do with setting copy protection flags and 9.4 did nothing to change that. Your cable provider is soley responsible for any copy protection.
> 
> If you can transfer content to your computer, then it isn't copy protected. Once you get a recording on your computer, you can essentially do what you want with it, so long as that doesn't involve [re]distribution to others. I strongly recommend VideoRedo TVSuite -- it's by far the best program I have used to remove commercials and create 16:9 DVDs of TiVo recordings.
> 
> ...


GREAT post. Very helpful. Thanks.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> If you don't want to buy new software, have you called tech support for the software you already own?


I have not because I didn't see how Roxio is the problem. I still don't.... in light of recent data below.

And now.. I have a new interesting twist.

I recorded a few more programs from different channels and transferred them all to my PC. Well, 2 of the 3 Roxio 'see's and will allow me to convert to .AVI, MPEG, etc.

So, maybe, just maybe the channels that won't work are somehow protected with another layer of protection that does not effect the transfer from Tivo to PC?

I am going to run some more tests to see.. Also need to look at the CCI Byte data on the channels in question to see if it changed somehow.

Do you know of any other levels of protection that I can check for?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Zaction said:


> So, maybe, just maybe the channels that won't work are somehow protected with another layer of protection that does not effect the transfer from Tivo to PC?


No, the TiVo encryption wrapper is the only level of protection. The issue is obviously with Roxio.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> I have not because I didn't see how Roxio is the problem. I still don't.... in light of recent data below.
> 
> And now.. I have a new interesting twist.
> 
> ...


A couple of things we've established:

CCI controls 2 things on a TiVo: Whether the TiVo can record something and, if so, whether the TiVo can allow transfer once the recording is complete.
The *only* level of protection for a transferred recording is the encryption that is decoded by the DirectShow filter.

That's it. For the record, these are what the CCIs mean, in loose terms:


0x03 is a 90 minute buffer only. A recording may not be made.
0x02 A recording may be made but it may never be transfered.
0x00 A recording may be made and it may be transfered.

You will never see 0x01.

Every single recording you have transferred to the PC _must_ have been recorded with a CCI of 0x00. There is nothing to investigate there. You can certainly talk to your cable provider, but no service is going to be perfect. You're going to run across a recording from time to time that has a glitch.

It certainly would not make sense to insert copy protection that only appears once you've processed 85% of a recording, anyway. Your problem is with the software. Nothing you've documented in that last posting changes the picture.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> A couple of things we've established:
> 
> CCI controls 2 things on a TiVo: Whether the TiVo can record something and, if so, whether the TiVo can allow transfer once the recording is complete.
> The *only* level of protection for a transferred recording is the encryption that is decoded by the DirectShow filter.
> ...


I am not arguing with you.. just telling you what I am observing in a scientific manner. I don't like the fact that the problem seems now to be 'intermittent'. If there is a software problem on the PC end of things why does it not do the same thing EVERY time?

I do have a question to ask you..

Is it possible that some of the recordings are not transferring completely to my PC and are corrupt?

As much as this problem pains me there has to be some kind of resolution.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

rainwater said:


> No, the TiVo encryption wrapper is the only level of protection. The issue is obviously with Roxio.


I understand why everyone thinks that but I have now determined that it is intermittent and have been able to work with recent recordings (some of them but not all).. Si, do you have any ideas there?

My lack of knowledge of this DirectFilter thingy may be a problem. I have NEVER been able to look at tivo files with WMP. Unless they have been made into MPEG or DivX or some such..


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Is it possible that some of the recordings are not transferring completely to my PC and are corrupt?


No. I think that the recordings are transferring, but contain errors. I have said as much at least a couple of times. If there are uncorrected errors during recording, there may be something there -- I've been calling it a glitch -- that will cause some unresilient software to gag. As I've said previously, older versions of the TiVo software would abort transfers when you hit such a glitch, but it is more tolerant these days.

Most recordings shouldn't have a problem. Some will. You seem to have had a run of bad luck. Recent successes suggest that, perhaps, your luck is turning.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> My lack of knowledge of this DirectFilter thingy may be a problem. I have NEVER been able to look at tivo files with WMP. Unless they have been made into MPEG or DivX or some such..


What did happen when you tried? If the TiVo desktop (and the filter that it installs) is installed correctly, and you can play an MPEG, you should be able to play TiVo files directly.

More and more, this is looking like some significantly fracked software on your PC.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> No. I think that the recordings are transferring, but contain errors. I have said as much at least a couple of times. If there are uncorrected errors during recording, there may be something there -- I've been calling it a glitch -- that will cause some unresilient software to gag. As I've said previously, older versions of the TiVo software would abort transfers when you hit such a glitch, but it is more tolerant these days.
> 
> Most recordings shouldn't have a problem. Some will. You seem to have had a run of bad luck. Recent successes suggest that, perhaps, your luck is turning.


Do you think the files contain errors before they get transferred? Hmmm..... If so, what can be done to remedy that>? I can no control over the software on the Tivo do I? The thing I can say for sure is that the errors started after the Cable Co messed with my Cablecard


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> What did happen when you tried? If the TiVo desktop (and the filter that it installs) is installed correctly, and you can play an MPEG, you should be able to play TiVo files directly.
> 
> More and more, this is looking like some significantly fracked software on your PC.


That would be just my luck. The other option, I suppose is to re-install Roxio even tho it was a huge pain to install to start with. I don't get the whole "some files are goofed and some are not" thing..


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> What did happen when you tried? If the TiVo desktop (and the filter that it installs) is installed correctly, and you can play an MPEG, you should be able to play TiVo files directly.
> 
> More and more, this is looking like some significantly fracked software on your PC.


I found this cool utility called TDCM found in this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=395047

Not been able to get anywhere with it yet but it has promise.

Does Tivo Desktop utilize the Directshow filters while transferring files?? I am trying to figure out 'where' the error(s) are being introduced into the files...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

The filter is not used during transfer. The errors are introduced into the recording when they're first made made. That recording that stopped DSD at 85%? If you watched the copy that's on your TiVo, you'd probably see some pixelation, have an audio drop, etc.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> The filter is not used during transfer. The errors are introduced into the recording when they're first made made. That recording that stopped DSD at 85%? If you watched the copy that's on your TiVo, you'd probably see some pixelation, have an audio drop, etc.


Ok.. That makes sense. I have noticed, actually, some times a little pixelation. So, what do I do about it? Is the HDD going south? The Tivo is only a few months old. Do I need to send it in? Is there a way to test the integrity of the files it records?, etc


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

You can do a kickstart to check the disk, but as I've said...



sinanju said:


> You can certainly talk to your cable provider, but no service is going to be perfect. You're going to run across a recording from time to time that has a glitch.


Call Roxio.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> You can do a kickstart to check the disk, but as I've said...
> 
> Call Roxio.


What's a kickstart? Cold boot of the TIVO?

Since you mentioned the pixelation issue.. I have been looking for it and low and behold.. I am seeing it on and off just watching TV live.. If that's enough to goof up the tivo file and make it not to be usable by Roxio....

Looks like the Cable Co is indeed at fault and not Roxio. Explains the intermittent nature of my problem possibly...


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Go here and follow the instructions under "Check the TiVo DVR and DVR Expander hard drives". Run the S.M.A.R.T tests.

You can also force a check of the file system by using "57" rather than "54" in the instructions. In that case, you will get a "green screen of death" instead of the menus. The TiVo will reboot when it is done.

I would say that glitches that cause the problems you are having are generally rare, but if you have enough of them, the probability of getting a deadly one goes up proportionally.

Of course, since you say you've never had all of the desktop software working properly, it's possible this is strictly a PC issue that has recently gotten worse for some reason, unrelated to glitches in the recordings.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Go here and follow the instructions under "Check the TiVo DVR and DVR Expander hard drives". Run the S.M.A.R.T tests.
> 
> You can also force a check of the file system by using "57" rather than "54" in the instructions. In that case, you will get a "green screen of death" instead of the menus. The TiVo will reboot when it is done.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll check that. I noticed noisy audio today too..

Sorry to not clarify but the I have had Roxio working great. I siad that WMP never played TIVO files but to be honest.. I don't think I ever tried to before my problem came up. I never felt the need to look at tivo files with WMP as I put them straight to DVD or converted them to DivX. I don't care to look at them on my PC generally..but I like to save clips from TV shows in DivX or AVI or some such.. But I never look at the TIVO files in their native format on the PC... I tried to since my issues started but that may be a coincidence. It may have worked before.. What I wanted to work did in fact work great before tho.


----------



## sinanju (Jan 3, 2005)

Zaction said:


> Sorry to not clarify but the I have had Roxio working great.


Hence my use of the words "all of the desktop software", recognizing you have had some working.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Hence my use of the words "all of the desktop software", recognizing you have had some working.


Odd thing but now it seems to be 'jerky' now while watching live. The same kind of thing I see when a show stops recording. Like the HDD is acting up. I am going to run that test soon on the HDD. I also wonder if the transfer process introduces more errors if the HDD is funky. It would theoretically amplify the problem or introduce more 'mutations' into the file during X-fers


----------



## Hi8 (Mar 6, 2002)

You can try and resolve your problems and questions w/ ROXIO VERY simply.

just download and install the Trial version of VideoReDo it is by far the BEST software to use with a .tivo file format (*IMHO).

if it works as I expect it will, you then have a few choices to make. Work with ROXIO tech support to fix your problem, forget ROXIO and buy VideoReDo (my opinion the one to choose), or continue to struggle trying to get it resolved on your own.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi8 said:


> You can try and resolve your problems and questions w/ ROXIO VERY simply.
> 
> just download and install the Trial version of VideoReDo it is by far the BEST software to use with a .tivo file format (*IMHO).
> 
> if it works as I expect it will, you then have a few choices to make. Work with ROXIO tech support to fix your problem, forget ROXIO and buy VideoReDo (my opinion the one to choose), or continue to struggle trying to get it resolved on your own.


That's a fair point. Thanks..... I will try that.

Although, by the looks of my TIVO yesterday, it looks more and more like a bad signal coming in or the TIVO HDD is acting erratically. I am seeing pixelation, jerky picture, bad audio, etc.. intermittently and it seems to be getting worse.

Can't hurt to try the demo of VRD tho...

I wish I would have known about that software before I got Roxio. It's cheaper and I don't give a rat's butt for all the bells and whistles. That's what Premier Pro CS3 is for.


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi8 said:


> You can try and resolve your problems and questions w/ ROXIO VERY simply.
> 
> just download and install the Trial version of VideoReDo it is by far the BEST software to use with a .tivo file format (*IMHO).
> 
> if it works as I expect it will, you then have a few choices to make. Work with ROXIO tech support to fix your problem, forget ROXIO and buy VideoReDo (my opinion the one to choose), or continue to struggle trying to get it resolved on your own.


I have serious issues..

The software didn't install exactly right. I got a "Error Creating Registry Key"

I finished the install anyway.. got the trial key and when I open files, they are all nasty pixelated, some say they have no audio stream.. the thing crashes...

UGH


----------



## Zaction (Nov 19, 2008)

sinanju said:


> Hence my use of the words "all of the desktop software", recognizing you have had some working.


Hello Again after all this time...

Guess what? I have a new PC and Vista instead of XP and the same problem exists. There is something wrong with the TIVO files. I can't open them with Roxio and WMP only video works and no audio. I can convert with Tivo Decoder GUI but Roxio still says THAT file (MPEG) is no editable. Also, no audio.. only in VLC player does it work. I cna't make DVD's still. Something is way goofy with Tivo files now. It's clearly not a PC thing.


----------



## Spencebaby (Dec 26, 2007)

I have the same problem. When i am making a cd in Roxio, i navigate to the folder that contains my tivo recordings and it says the files are copyrighted. It shows no files in the folder and i know there are files there. This is all i bought Roxio for, to transfer files to dvd.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

Spencebaby said:


> I have the same problem. When i am making a cd in Roxio, i navigate to the folder that contains my tivo recordings and it says the files are copyrighted. It shows no files in the folder and i know there are files there. This is all i bought Roxio for, to transfer files to dvd.


Are the files .tivo files, or decoded mpeg files? I don't use Roxio, so I'm not aware of compatible file formats with that software.

Edit: And nor did I read the posts prior to yours to see if there was an answer already given...


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

Zaction said:


> I realy appreciate you guys helping me even though you don't see eye to eye. Ha!..
> 
> Anyway..I went to the documentation you gave me and I found that my TIVO channel (that I record a lot) has a CCI Byte of 0x00.. SO, that means I should be able to copy all the live long day right?
> 
> So, if this IS the case then the Cablecard has nothing to do with my problem and it must be my PC, a driver, the DirectShowFilter, Roxio, or some other thing??? I fear... But why does it let me copy and record older programs but not newer ones? Geez.. this is frustrating.


//disclaimer: I am not a windows user, but I am a Roxio employee and a TiVo fan
//disclaimer 2: I realize I'm jumping in late, I may have skipped a few other posts but I'll try to catch up

1) Can you play the file back in Windows Media Player? If not, what happens.
2) If so, which version of Creator are you using, and which component?

Copy and Convert/Disc Copier typically from my memory let you drag in files from an Explorer window. The same goes for Videowave, you should be able to drag a .TiVo recording from an Explorer window directly to a square on the VideoWave storyboard or timeline views. If you drag and drop, and this fails - what message do you get?


----------



## patatrox (Nov 30, 2006)

Spencebaby said:


> I have the same problem. When i am making a cd in Roxio, i navigate to the folder that contains my tivo recordings and it says the files are copyrighted. It shows no files in the folder and i know there are files there. This is all i bought Roxio for, to transfer files to dvd.


Same question, which software and version are you using, and what happens if you simply drag and drop a video into the VideoWave timeline or storyboard.


----------

